# Horse Creek 2018



## robert carter (Mar 27, 2018)

Last weekend of October again. I will probably be there the weekend before for 10 days or so. Probably not camp the whole time as driving 35 miles is better than sleeping on a cot as I get older...lol 
  Always a great chance of killing a deer there and sometimes a porker. Hope to see you there. RC


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 27, 2018)

Going to put in my vacation time this week RC.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 27, 2018)

Good times for sure


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 27, 2018)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 28, 2018)

7 months away.


----------



## wag03 (Mar 28, 2018)

I plan on being there the 25th if my vacation gets approved.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 28, 2018)

Never heard of this place before.....is the snakes out there?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 29, 2018)

SELFBOW said:


> Never heard of this place before.....is the snakes out there?



If you follow RC around he will find one. But you did a good job of finding them last year.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 29, 2018)

Even a old one eyed guy finds one every couple of years


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 1, 2018)

*Last weekend*

Was out there last week with a couple of friends from out of town...saw plenty of deer and got on a couple hogs but the wind had a different plan as I closed the gap.  Also got on some hogs at a differnet WMA closer to me and ten foot from about a 11-12' gator(video) lying up in the woods.  saw plenty of deer there, turkeys, snakes, and got to within 35 yards on pigs. Buddy missed a nice boar with a wheelie.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 6, 2018)

Vacation has been put in for Oct 22nd thru November 2nd.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 7, 2018)

I got mine scheduled also


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 7, 2018)

I should be there Oct 22nd - October 25th. May come back the Following week if schedule allows.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 12, 2018)

I Plan on coming back this year


----------



## pine nut (Aug 17, 2018)

Good Lord willing !


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 31, 2018)

how does the eating work? potluck, everyman for himself or what?


----------



## Buck E. (Aug 31, 2018)

mudcreek said:


> how does the eating work? potluck, everyman for himself or what?


Eat what you kill.


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 31, 2018)

I prolly starve.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 1, 2018)

You want go hungry I promise, even if it is a egg sandwich we'll hook you up.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 2, 2018)

But you will be hungry to come back when the week is over.


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 2, 2018)

I ca bring some fish if anybody is cookin.


----------



## Buck E. (Oct 16, 2018)

Will be there Tuesday afternoon. Looking forward to some camping and killing some critters.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 17, 2018)

Sunday before noon if I stick to my schedule.


----------

